# WMAA Site Overhall



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 25, 2011)

*November 23, 2011  WMAA website conversion.
*Thanks to Silver Star Media Solutions, the WMAA has a newly revised website. Due to the large quantity of material on the site, it will take several months to finish this project. In the meantime, I would suggest that members check the school and Black Belts listings to make sure nothing has slipped through the cracks during the transition. Thank you in advance for your understanding during this process. The site address is www.wmarnis.com


----------

